# Moving company to NZ



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a moving company to NZ. Starting to get quotes and there are so many to choose form- would like someone's personal recommendation if possible?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

PSS International. They were great.


----------

